# What is the most effective creatine?



## leeisva (Aug 31, 2011)

*What is the most effective creatine? *

I've heard lots of claims and stories about it, but have never used it, and am looking too. So any advice, followed by your fav brand and why it is would be very beneficial to me!


----------



## OnPoint88 (Aug 31, 2011)

The lowest price per lb.


----------



## leeisva (Aug 31, 2011)

So they are all pretty much the same in terms of effectiveness? Or do some perform better than others?


----------



## Bigbully100678 (Aug 31, 2011)

Creatine nitrate. Doesn't seem to cause the boating that monohydrate does.


----------



## leeisva (Aug 31, 2011)

And either one of those will do the same thing? With no difference in the quality, besides bloating?


----------



## Night_Wolf (Aug 31, 2011)

Just get micronised creatine monohydrate. Cheepest one u can get in bulk-is like 29$ for 2.6lb of highest quality.


----------



## gamma (Aug 31, 2011)

not a fan of bloat, but my prework drink has creatine in it and it seems to be a nice addition to my work outs , so  if ya can handle the caff grab ya a pre work drink , anadraulic state gt which is the one i am using now but there are many others jack3d ect... http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/supplements/128108-pre-workout-drink.html


----------



## ItsAParadox (Aug 31, 2011)

Night_Wolf said:


> Just get micronised creatine monohydrate. Cheepest one u can get in bulk-is like 29$ for 2.6lb of highest quality.



And the only one with all the science to back it up. Recently creatine ethyl ester has been debunked as being ineffective compared to creatine mono


----------



## MDR (Aug 31, 2011)

Creatine Mono works well for me.


----------



## PushAndPull (Aug 31, 2011)

MDR said:


> Creatine Mono works well for me.



x2


----------



## CaptainNapalm (Aug 31, 2011)

Creatine monohydrate is your best bang for the buck.


----------



## jtterrible (Aug 31, 2011)

Unless you dont respond to mono.. Then magesium creatine chelate is your next bet I use sns' mcc daily and love it..


----------



## nick52 (Aug 31, 2011)

the only creatine i had success with was from muscle tech put on 7 lbs first week mostly water their were also strength increases on my lifts


----------



## ExLe (Aug 31, 2011)

I use ON micronized creatine. If you are getting creatine look for the creapure label on it so you know you are getting good quality creatine. A lot of creatine comes from China and has been known to not to be as pure.


----------



## PRIDE. (Sep 1, 2011)

*Best Creatine on the Market!*

Monohydrate - Synthetek SyntheCREATINE!


----------



## R1balla (Sep 1, 2011)

i prefer nitrate, but mono has the proven history behind it


----------



## J4CKT (Sep 7, 2011)

Synthetek's creatine 99% Pure, pharma grade. You won't find better then that. In fact you will struggle to find many that high even.


----------



## J4CKT (Sep 7, 2011)

Should add if you don't put on 3-5 kg in the first week then you have a bad product on your hands.


----------



## tacoshooter (Sep 8, 2011)

PushAndPull said:


> x2



x3. The most proven and cheapest form.


----------



## R1balla (Sep 8, 2011)

mono. i prefer NeoVar or creapure. i cycle between creatine nitrate and mono


----------



## Good Grip (Sep 8, 2011)

Havent giving creatine nitrate a shot yet but I want to, pumps are supposed to be amazing. Our Creapure creatine is super cheap, like 17 bucks for 200 servings at 5mgs. Use this in conjunction with nitrate to stretch it out.


----------



## PRIDE. (Sep 9, 2011)

J4CKT said:


> Synthetek's creatine 99% Pure, pharma grade. You won't find better then that. In fact you will struggle to find many that high even.



I agree!


----------

